

For future hackers - nose
http://www.nsa.gov/kids/home_html.cfm

======
iamelgringo
I just finished the software engineering course at the University of Maryland
online. A little after my first year into the program, I got an email out of
the blue from the NSA. The email said that because of my GPA and the school I
was attending, I qualified for a full-ride scholarship plus $15k a year
stipend for my undergrad + grad school.

The only think was, I'd have to let the NSA dictate what classes I took, every
summer belonged to them, and I'd owe the NSA 1 year of work for every year
that I took the scholarship.

I ran away.

------
bayareaguy
Some of the puzzles on the brainteasers page are are fun -
<http://www.nsa.gov/kids/games/games00001.cfm>

~~~
noonespecial
That's one of the curious parts about the whole thing. Any mind capable of the
brain teasers, or even grasping the rudimentary explanations of cryptography
found on the site, is likely to be quite unimpressed by "D-Dog" and "Crypto-
Cat".

Half the site says "Nova", the other half "The Electric Company", and its all
put on by the NSA? The dissonance hurts my brain. _Sigh_ My tax dollars at
work.

~~~
Retric
I always wondered if it was a secret communication channel. Because a semi
random puzzle could easily send messages. Or it could just be setup to wast
other governments time looking for such.

------
rw
Has anyone here done an NSA math program, like the one that happens over
summer?

------
henning
Fuck the NSA.

~~~
omouse
Fuck the police? <http://youtube.com/watch?v=A05uvpG3cLs>

------
noonespecial
Is this some kind of onion-esque joke?

I don't even know how to respond to this... some sort of personal stack
overflow.

The more I think about it, the worse it gets.

------
ComputerGuru
Anyone else getting _Mercury Rising_ flashbacks?

------
jfarmer
"We're the CryptoKids and we love cryptography!"

Haha. It's like a parody of itself.

------
pavelludiq
Its bad enough that TV commercials brainwash kids.

